# very slow working with ssh or openvpn encryption



## Vagner (Aug 7, 2011)

I had a problem with very slow work of http, rdp and another network protocol through ssh tunnel or openvpn after i'm updating FBSD 7.2 to 7.3 on my laptop. Connection can be established more than 20 minutes and FBSD completely freezes... Please, help my understand this problem. In log no error messages


----------



## pierreact (Aug 21, 2011)

You mention http... This is not encrypted, is it slow aswell?
Can you ping an other machine and provide a few lines of this ping please?


----------

